# [Sep 27, 2012] Distort Vancouver Fest Vol. 8... (Vancouver, BC Canada)



## Dave Chapelle (Aug 12, 2012)

SEPTEMBER 27 - 29, 2012
AT SUBMERGED STUDIOS 390 INDUSTRIAL AVE. VANCOUVER, BC, CANADA.

WOLF BRIGADE (Classic Swedish d-beat punk) 
WAR CRY (Portland d-beat masters)
MERDOSO (Oakland hardcore punks)
XEROXIDE (Oakland raw punk. Ex-SANCTUM, STORMCROW, PELIGRO SOCIAL)
CRIMSON SCARLET (Oakland goth punks)
MIDNITE BRAIN (Oakland raw punks)
ASILE (Raw dbeat punk from Ottawa)
MANIA (Silenzio Statico punks from LA)
OUST (Phoenix death metal skids)
BIOCIDO (Brutal phoenix grind)
RAPID LOSS (Edmonton/Vancouver hardcore punk)
DEATHCOUNT (LA drunk raw noise fucks)
RAW NERVES (PDX Hardcore)
DERAS KRIG (Raw mangel from Oakland)
TEROKAL (Portland d-beat punk)
NIGHT NURSE (Portland fucking heavy metal punks)
TARATUJA (Edmonton party rockers)
SKABIIS (Calgary punks. NOT a ska band!)
SIDE EFFECTS (Bay Area hardcore punk)
BELLICOSE MINDS (Portland gloom punk)
ZOLOA (Raw LA ponx)
WAR SOUND (Disrupting d-beat from LA. Ex- WHAT SHAME?)
FRENZY (ex-NERVESKADE from Portland)
SIX BREW BANTHA (party grinders from Victoria)
HOOPSNAKE (stoned doom metal from Squamish)
BISHOPS GREEN (ex-ALTERNATE ACTION street punk from Vancouver)
SPECTRES (Vancouvers least cheerful peace punk goths)
NU SENSAE (wild weirdo punk from Van)

Tickets will be: $25/day, or $65 for a 3 day pass.

A flyer, and a schedule will be posted soon. Keep checking here or at www.chargeddistorted.blogspot.com for ever changing details. Be on the lookout for day shows, after shows, scavenger hunts, drinking out of punk boss boots, and general partying, as Vancouver gets destroyed!!!!


----------

